# GTO SAP Package



## BagMan (May 1, 2007)

I am not sure if this is where I post this but I am wondering if anyone saw this package and may want to go in on it as I only need a few pieces. PM me if so

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...RK:MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=320108586625&rd=1,1


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

Only thing SAP are the grille inserts and the front facia thing.


----------



## BagMan (May 1, 2007)

I saw that but the rear bumper has no cut outs and the exhaust exits out the side, I have never seen anything like that.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Might be a combination of the Pontiac SAP front end and the Arrowhead/Gravana side exit exhaust kit. If you're into that kind of thing, it's really not that bad of a price...


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

hey i heard some kind of rumor about side exhaust like that being illegal or something is this at all true?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*What is advertised there is:

Front bumper with the SAP facia attached to it
SAP grilles
Rear Facia that is not from GM
The rockers are not a GM product.
The exhaust is not OEM. The SAP exhaust does not have the square mufflers like that. OEM, or SAP exhaust does not exit through the rockers.

The only parts that are GM licensed SAP parts are:
The upper grille inserts, and the front facia.
The rest is after market.
*


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

I thought a wig came with that? That is the one thing I would like to change if not remove it all together. I also like the side exhaust looks cool can't say that I would do it though


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

ls2weber said:


> I thought a wig came with that? That is the one thing I would like to change if not remove it all together. I also like the side exhaust looks cool can't say that I would do it though


*When the kits were available, you could pick and choose the parts you wanted. I got the whole kit. *


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *When the kits were available, you could pick and choose the parts you wanted. I got the whole kit. *


I just went and checked your Goat out and yes I like that wing.


----------



## BagMan (May 1, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *What is advertised there is:
> 
> Front bumper with the SAP facia attached to it
> SAP grilles
> ...


I went and took a look at this and the rear bumper is oem and does have the dual cut outs. There is a custom piece that is mounted over the cutouts to block them. Its Real Nice.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

BagMan said:


> I went and took a look at this and the rear bumper is oem and does have the dual cut outs. There is a custom piece that is mounted over the cutouts to block them. Its Real Nice.


*Ahhhhhhhh It was modified then.... from the pic on ebay it shows a different looking rear from OEM. Someone did a nice job. 

Getting it???*


----------

